# Ski area HOV parking...



## ZGjethro (Apr 10, 2008)

Aspen allows all day parking in town (select areas) if you get a voucher from the kiosk near the airport on your way into town.


----------



## basil (Nov 20, 2005)

HOV parking is a great idea. Hope the other places pick it up!


----------

